# Stolen Truck!! Cash Reward!!!



## Illgodownintheswamp (Dec 8, 2008)

KEEP YOUR EYES PEELED!! STOLEN TRUCK!! CASH REWARD!!!! 
CHristmas Eve night my buddy had his truck Stolen right out of his driveway on M-25 in Essexville,MI. It was also loaded with Christmas gifts for his kids. Truck is lettered and numbered “16-01”. Please contact Hampton Township Police Department if you see it!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Illgodownintheswamp (Dec 8, 2008)

. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## OldSwampHunter (Sep 23, 2019)

Did you find it? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Illgodownintheswamp said:


> KEEP YOUR EYES PEELED!! STOLEN TRUCK!! CASH REWARD!!!!
> CHristmas Eve night my buddy had his truck Stolen right out of his driveway on M-25 in Essexville,MI. It was also loaded with Christmas gifts for his kids. Truck is lettered and numbered “16-01”. Please contact Hampton Township Police Department if you see it!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Yes,,,,any word ??? So sorry.


----------

